# R8 Update



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Adding carbon side blades has shifted my order from BW44 to BW48 - so a 4 week delay.

Instead of "mid-Dec" it'll now be "mid-Jan", which is a small price to pay for getting what I want.

Yep, I'm still looking forward to it... :lol:

Nope, its not imaginary... :wink:


----------



## towsertim (Mar 15, 2007)

jampott said:


> Nope, its not imaginary... :wink:


Prove it.


----------



## Rogue (Jun 15, 2003)

Quite right too.
If you're spending all that money then you've got to be totally happy with your purchase.

At least you've got something nice to look forward to after Christmas 

Rogue



jampott said:


> Adding carbon side blades has shifted my order from BW44 to BW48 - so a 4 week delay.
> 
> Instead of "mid-Dec" it'll now be "mid-Jan", which is a small price to pay for getting what I want.
> 
> ...


----------



## TTwiggy (Jul 20, 2004)

what was the final colour choice Tim? I think you decided that yellow was a bad idea?...


----------



## maddott (May 6, 2002)

Hey Jam,
Picked mine up 2 weeks ago today, love the car to bits


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

maddott said:


> Hey Jam,
> Picked mine up 2 weeks ago today, love the car to bits


Very nice.


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Were you jumping off the bridge as youtook that shot?

(I'm just jealous.)


----------



## sandhua1978 (Sep 11, 2006)

Very nice!

Saw one at the dealer the other week... Looked stunning!


----------



## maddott (May 6, 2002)

Kell said:


> Were you jumping off the bridge as youtook that shot?
> 
> (I'm just jealous.)


Just got my bank statement in


----------



## maddott (May 6, 2002)

[/quote]

Very nice.[/quote]
Ta


----------



## maddott (May 6, 2002)

sandhua1978 said:


> Very nice!
> 
> Saw one at the dealer the other week... Looked stunning!


----------



## Wondermikie (Apr 14, 2006)

maddott said:


> Hey Jam,
> Picked mine up 2 weeks ago today, love the car to bits


2 weeks!! And no pics? Looks great, you're well overdue a photoshoot for the "other marques" section, as the first R8 owner to collect their car [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

We need a pic with bread on the bonnet, else how do we know it's yours?

Oh, shit, wrong forum... 

Nick


----------



## The Silver Surfer (May 14, 2002)

Bl**dy hell, Stewart, I think I'll need to go into the rubber hose making business! LOL

Congrats on the new motor.


----------



## NUM_TT (Apr 5, 2004)

Yours is a damn site cleaner than the one I saw on the M4 last weekend - it was so dirty it looked grey in places and black in others you could write your name on it with your finger (if it wasn't travelling at 70 on the m4 of course). Must have been a rental/company car can't imagine someone would do that to a new r8 and be the owner.


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Fontain have one for immediate delivery.

If you're prepared to give them 99k for the privilege.


----------



## Wondermikie (Apr 14, 2006)

Kell how much over list is that - Â£15k or so? Are they allowed to do that?


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

Kell said:


> Fontain have one for immediate delivery.
> 
> If you're prepared to give them 99k for the privilege.


Yep, there's plenty of 'em about if you are willing to pay a premium...

http://www.pistonheads.com/sales/list.asp?s=668


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

Leeds Audi have a black one for sale I believe. Â£100K plus. Delivered for a new owner who promptly sold it back to the dealer for a Â£4K profit without it ever leaving the dealership.


----------



## maddott (May 6, 2002)

The Silver Surfer said:


> Bl**dy hell, Stewart, I think I'll need to go into the rubber hose making business! LOL
> 
> Congrats on the new motor.


Shhhhhh!  
No bread for the bonnet....spent all my dough on the car! Here's some more pics I took with my N95


----------



## HighTT (Feb 14, 2004)

maddott said:


> ....spent all my dough on the car! Here's some more pics I took with my N95


Save up and buy a camera .... this last phone shot makes it look as if
somebody has 'stretched' a small coupe by adding a mis-matched centre section.  :wink:


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

HighTT said:


> maddott said:
> 
> 
> > ....spent all my dough on the car! Here's some more pics I took with my N95
> ...


...that's no trick of the lens. :wink:


----------



## Wondermikie (Apr 14, 2006)

HighTT said:


> ...this last phone shot makes it look as if
> somebody has 'stretched' a small coupe by adding a mis-matched centre section...


 :lol:


----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

Nice pic's maddott.

Beautifull car !


----------



## maddott (May 6, 2002)

Rebel said:


> Nice pic's maddott.
> 
> Beautifull car !


Thanks


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

maddott said:


> No bread for the bonnet....spent all my dough on the car!


ROFLMAO!

Wasn't sure if anyone on this forum would understand what I meant 

Nick


----------



## maddott (May 6, 2002)

Nem said:


> maddott said:
> 
> 
> > No bread for the bonnet....spent all my dough on the car!
> ...


1 did  It was Birds custard on the Lambo forum, lots of eggs on faces with that one !


----------

